# Very low AMH devastated



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I got my results today AMH 0.9 devastated cried all day been advised to use a egg donor all my hopes of even conceiving naturally are dashed so upset. Has anyone had experience of this? Is Egg donor best option and any happy stories with low AMH x


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Debellis. Please take a look at my posts and you will see the low amh forum i am on.
There are so many positive stories on here mainly with own eggs. Please don't feel it's
over just because of low amh, it's just an indicator of possible eggs. You will see ladies
with similar amh to yours and mine producing eggs and getting a bfp. Hope to see you 
on there xx


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hiya can you give me the link thanks so much xx


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, i don't know how to send it in a link but if you click on my name then on my posts
it's under has any one gone ahead with ivf with low amh. We are all extremely friendly
and help each other out a lot xx


----------

